# Parent to two T1 diabetics



## RoeShannon (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi there!!
A newbie to this kind of thing but i am a parent to two little rascals with T1 Diabetes and if i can offer any help or support or answer anyones queries id like to be of help! My daughter was diagnosed at 19mths old, and my son was two days off his 7th birthday... I was married to a T1 diabetic for 15yrs and ive had gestational diabetes myself so I know a little about it and would like to offer support in any way i can as a way of giving back to the community x


----------



## Diabetes UK (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi @RoeShannon and welcome! Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience from a few different angles! It must have been difficult to manage diabetes in a 19month old. Wonderful to have you join and we look forward to some more insight from you.
How long ago were each of your children diagnosed?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 13, 2018)

Welcome RS, Giving time etc does your head good


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2018)

How are things RS ? (Hard or harder)


----------

